# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Goodbye Europe and Sovereign Nations

## Panzerfaust

You will be missed....and it all came about without a single shot fired. My god what an extremely effective scheme to destroy a culture and soveriegn nation. They have the "people" believing this garbage "Diversity"..."Don't be racist".."Accept this culture"...they have everyone so afraid to be "racist" that they spend all their time kissing immigrant ass while forgetting their own culture. Face it, America simply no longer has a culture and will follow the same route as Europe.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3X5...layer_embedded

----------


## Kratos

and...what do you want us to do about it?

----------


## BgMc31

OH MY GOD, WHITE CHRISTIANS BETTER START FVCKING... :Aajack:

----------


## Kratos

> OH MY GOD, WHITE CHRISTIANS BETTER START FVCKING...


already ahead of you, got some tonight

----------


## eliteforce

Lets cut the crap here, this isn't about "spreading the gospel" , the issue is that Europe should continue to be a white country, it's is the the area where white people come from, white people 'homeland' theres nothing racist about that,

the reason muslim birthrates are so high is because continued western/zionist oppression of that region keeps their economies depressed and their culture backwards ..muslim birthrates are in line with other peoples who are in poverty.. European nations should restrict immigration from africa and asia and instead of spending their money on occupying Afghanistan-they should issue credits to their people to have kids..and invest their money in their own countries, not in the middle east; and they should drop their support for zionism in the form of trade benefits and political support..

i know your going to say i'm jew bashing and i'm always against the jews..but lets face it-we would not have this mess in that region if israel had not been created by the west after world war 2-thus creating an endless injustice and war without end..

----------


## BgMc31

^^^So Africa should stay black, Asia should stay Asian, India should stay Asian...etc., etc., right? What should the America's stay? There wasn't a problem with Europeans expanding their 'culture', right? But now that European 'culture' is 'threatened', it's a problem? 

While I see your point, this isn't the problem of caused by Jews. It's a problem caused by Europeans themselves. Jew isn't an race, it's a culture and religion. Jews come in many colors and hail from many different countries. The same can be said for Muslims.

----------


## NewMuscle83

lol this is one of the most retarded videos i've ever wasted 7 minutes on (and i've seen my new haircut over 15 times)

None of what that guy is saying is true or sourced at all. Except that isalm will be the dominant religion in 5 or 7 years. Cool. Good for them. They even did it without any crusades or wars.

Anyways, what the hell does the video want us to do?? Start killing muslim babies??

Oh man, this shit is so stupid..

----------


## eliteforce

If a European politician like Haider of Austria says he want's too stop immigration to protect their unique race and culture he is labeled a racist, but you don't see Japan or China, or Korea, allowing massive numbers of Africans and Arabs and Asians into their countries and giving them residency or allowing such massive numbers of foreigners into their countries that they become a large percentage of the population.. but the zionists don't even allow the Palestinians into their own country, a country they are indigenous to, and the ones that are in the country are herded into bantustans like Gaza and the ones in the westbank because Israel is a _Jewish State_.. and then these European countries support the zionists and boycot the UN racism conference.

Can you imagine if all those muslims in europe were kept in segregated areas, behind barbed wire, and they were only allowed out of these impoverished areas- with dirty water and backed up sewage, on a day pass so they can work sweeping the floor somewhere for white people before they are forced back into their cages? and even then it's difficult to get one of these work permits and the punishment for not returning on time is severe.. They would say the europenas were a bunch on Nazi's.. but it's ok for the zionists to do that-with alot of western support!

I feel that Europenas try to compensate for their direct and indirect oppression of the arabs and muslims by having this warped sense of fairness..like we fked over these people and their countries by supporting the zionists and killing the iraqis and afghans everyday(both offshoots of the zionist movement) and so lets be nice and let them all come here

----------


## IM708

I hate all religious threads...hate mongering bullshit intertwined into all of them.

----------


## Kratos

> Lets cut the crap here, this isn't about "spreading the gospel" , the issue is that Europe should continue to be a white country, it's is the the area where white people come from, white people 'homeland' theres nothing racist about that,
> 
> the reason muslim birthrates are so high is because continued western/zionist oppression of that region keeps their economies depressed and their culture backwards ..muslim birthrates are in line with other peoples who are in poverty.. European nations should restrict immigration from africa and asia and instead of spending their money on occupying Afghanistan-they should issue credits to their people to have kids..and invest their money in their own countries, not in the middle east; and they should drop their support for zionism in the form of trade benefits and political support..
> 
> i know your going to say i'm jew bashing and i'm always against the jews..but lets face it-we would not have this mess in that region if israel had not been created by the west after world war 2-thus creating an endless injustice and war without end..


blah blah blah, muslim problems caused by the west blah blah blah Israel. Blah blah, the west should do this or that, blah zionism.

This wasn't a thread about Israel, it was a video about demographic changes. Don't you ever get tired of being angry about Israel?

Lets be clear here, Zionism is another word for Jewish Immigration to Palestine. Correct? You can use evil words like colonism, or zionism...but the bottom line is it was Jews moving to where they felt they could have a better life. When there became a large number of Jewish immigrants to the point they could take over, Arab riots began, and murder of Jews, villages sacked by bandits and opressive laws. 
So, how should Europe and the US greet Muslims? Nobody is suggesting in this way. Jews fought back and didn't get the land by being nice or anything...but why should the west treat Muslim immigrants better than they treat large numbers of immigrants from another land? Maybe we shouldn't, but we do.

"continued western/zionist oppression of that region keeps their economies depressed and their culture backwards"
How? explain this statement...because we are yet to hand over the keys to Israel (not that it isn't unavoidable when we can't afford to defend it anymore) they must have a backwards culture and keep the people of their own countries poor? Afghanistan brought trouble on itself so don't bring that crap up, maybe Iraq is another story.

You're just itching for another Israel thread, lets just not do that.

----------


## Kratos

The meak will inherit the earth Muirlo, what else is there to say. (not saying the Muslim religon makes people meak). Educated people don't hump, it's simple...they focus on career goals and building a life, and sometimes don't have kids at all. Our society nurtures the weak and helpless, gives little incentive or further benifit to genetic superiority (as far as numerical passing on of offspring), with modern medicine every gentically inferior peice of crap lives. Where you have the largest numbers of uneducated is where people pop out babies like popcorn. Reverse evoloution at it's finest.

I think we've got 1 maybe 2 generations left before the earth becomes a total shithole anyway from overpopulation, lack of resources, shitty enviroment, political and demographic hole dug under an outhouse full of loose stool. Enjoy, you were born just in time before it got real nasty.

Even if 99% of the population gets knocked out by some type of plague, they'll still have technology, fire, weapons and so on. The next repopulation will be much quicker than this one, which took place over 10's of thousands of years. It will be a weeker race that repopulates than this one. Humans are evolutionarily fvct.

----------


## countrybhoy

it is time white people stood up for themselves . if you are white 25-40 work and are christian you have less rights than any other set of people . they worked harder put more into the country take less out but are treated like sh1t

----------


## Kratos

> it is time white people stood up for themselves . if you are white 25-40 work and are christian you have less rights than any other set of people . they worked harder put more into the country take less out but are treated like sh1t


and what action are you suggesting?
no politician can get elected on a pro white people platform

so what do we got? the KKK and guns
lets not go there

I would argue slaves put just as much into this country and did a huge service to America even if it was against their will. Slavery fueled the economy for people to have time to go to school, think, and provided somewhat of a mini renasance in America where great thinkers could emerge and bring forward new technology rather than work in manuel labor. European immigrants were a powerful workforce as well, but it was do or die, with no social benifits to fall back on then.

White people may go the way of the dodo, but you and I will be gone by then and there is nothing you can do about it.

----------


## spywizard

> and what action are you suggesting?
> no politician can get elected on a pro white people platform
> 
> so what do we got? the KKK and guns
> lets not go there
> 
> I would argue slaves put just as much into this country and did a huge service to America even if it was against their will. Slavery fueled the economy for people to have time to go to school, think, and provided somewhat of a mini renasance in America where great thinkers could emerge and bring forward new technology rather than work in manuel labor. European immigrants were a powerful workforce as well, but it was do or die, with no social benifits to fall back on then.
> 
> White people may go the way of the dodo, but you and I will be gone by then and there is nothing you can do about it.



Ummmm.. slaves were bought from blacks that enslaved them, whites did not send over an army to capture and bring them back.. 

One tribe raiding and enslaving the blacks to be sold to the merchant ships.. 

history.. the truth be told..

----------


## Iron_Pig

What about The american Indian ?

----------


## countrybhoy

what about the poor over taxed white man

----------


## Panzerfaust

Wow..i'm shocked. I found another example from that pile of shit called "Britain"


http://www.cnn.com/video/#/world


Go there and scroll down a bit and click on "Banned from Britain"...

Jacqui Smith is a ****ing stupid **** and is one of the people helping to destroy the country. Her little speech there is ****ing pathetic "To individuals who abuse our standards and values to undermine our way of life..they are not welcome here".  :LOL: 

Ok, so Sharia law is part of Britains way of life? Hordes of Muslim immigration continues to spiral out of control. And that is ok?


Good ****ing god...there is no hope for Europe. America is literally the last stand and it is almost as far gone.

----------


## Kratos

> Ummmm.. slaves were bought from blacks that enslaved them, whites did not send over an army to capture and bring them back.. 
> 
> One tribe raiding and enslaving the blacks to be sold to the merchant ships.. 
> 
> history.. the truth be told..


ummm...highlight when I said otherwise
I was just stating they were valuable in building America as we know it. And, just saying it wasn't a whites only show.

----------


## countrybhoy

> Wow..i'm shocked. I found another example from that pile of shit called "Britain"
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/world
> 
> 
> Go there and scroll down a bit and click on "Banned from Britain"...
> 
> Jacqui Smith is a ****ing stupid **** and is one of the people helping to destroy the country. Her little speech there is ****ing pathetic "To individuals who abuse our standards and values to undermine our way of life..they are not welcome here". 
> ...



try living here m8 . if i say anything against these people i am a racist . but hell they can say and do as they please . political correctness my arse . political murder of my birth rights of christian values or any white culture left .

----------


## Bio-boosted

http://www.mapsofwar.com/ind/imperial-history.html

90 sec vid and very educational. 
It all ebbs n flows, methinks. Nothing that some folk fear (radical islam etc) will last the journey. Check out the Ottoman Empire near the end of history, just as it looks like Europe will be overrun... they die. Thanks partly to Bismark lol

----------


## Kratos

> What about The american Indian ?


They're doing fine, I gave them a few hundred dollars at the casino the other day lol

but seriously their way of life couldn't go on forever with the world population exploding. I'm sorry but that's just the way it goes. Someone would have claimed this rich farm land sooner or later and they were in no position to defend it. At least we let a lot of them live and give them special rights and stuff. It's not fair, but it could be worse.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> What about The american Indian ?



Apparently they are of no importance to History, only the Blacks and Jews have been shit on. /sarcasm


The bottom line is this, everyone has been shit on at one time or another. I didn't create this thread for racial comments but to make people aware of how Europe is being destroyed.

Hell, we have people on here from the UK, they should be able to say a few words on this. Its their backyard afterall.

----------


## Bio-boosted

http://www.mapsofwar.com/ind/imperial-history.html

90 sec vid and very educational. 
It all ebbs n flows, methinks. Nothing that some folk fear (radical islam etc) will last the journey. Check out the Ottoman Empire near the end of history, just as it looks like Europe will be overrun... they die. Thanks partly to Bismark lol

----------


## countrybhoy

read this . and this is not racist it just facts . 


Race, Crime and Justice in America
The Color
of
Crime
New Century Foundation
Oakton, VA 22124

Second, Expanded Edition
Major Findings
 Police and the justice system are not biased against minorities.
Crime Rates
 Blacks are seven times more likely than people of other races to commit murder,
and eight times more likely to commit robbery.
 When blacks commit crimes of violence, they are nearly three times more likely
than non-blacks to use a gun, and more than twice as likely to use a knife.
 Hispanics commit violent crimes at roughly three times the white rate, and
Asians commit violent crimes at about one quarter the white rate.
 The single
best indicator of violent crime levels in an area is the percentage of
the population that is black and Hispanic.
Interracial Crime
 Of the nearly 770,000 violent interracial crimes committed every year involving
blacks and whites, blacks commit 85 percent and whites commit 15 percent.
 Blacks commit more violent crime against whites than against blacks. Fortyfive
percent of their victims are white, 43 percent are black, and 10 percent are
Hispanic. When whites commit violent crime, only three percent of their victims are
black.
 Blacks are an estimated 39 times more likely to commit a violent crime against
a white than vice versa, and 136 times more likely to commit robbery.
 Blacks are 2.25 times more likely to commit officially-designated hate crimes
against whites than vice versa.
Gangs
 Only 10 percent of youth gang members are white.
 Hispanics are 19 times more likely than whites to be members of youth gangs.
Blacks are 15 times more likely, and Asians are nine times more likely.
Incarceration
 Between 1980 and 2003 the US incarceration rate more than tripled, from 139
to 482 per 100,000, and the number of prisoners increased from 320,000 to 1.39
million.
 Blacks are seven times more likely to be in prison than whites. Hispanics are
three times more likely

----------


## Iron_Pig

Oh christ, over taxed, get use to it slick, you think for one fvcking minute that It will ever change. We as a country spend more money over sea's than we do here at home.That sir is why we are over taxed, it is we sir the people white, black, brown, red, green, blue. Our tax dollars go to bail out greeady car company's bank's and who ever the hell else need's fvcking hand out.So over taxed white man we are all in the shit soup grab a bowl and eat up.

----------


## Iron_Pig

Have Any one of you been over in Eroupe ?




> Apparently they are of no importance to History, only the Blacks and Jews have been shit on. /sarcasm
> 
> 
> The bottom line is this, everyone has been shit on at one time or another. I didn't create this thread for racial comments but to make people aware of how Europe is being destroyed.
> 
> Hell, we have people on here from the UK, they should be able to say a few words on this. Its their backyard afterall.

----------


## countrybhoy

> Oh christ, over taxed, get use to it slick, you think for one fvcking minute that It will ever change. We as a country spend more money over sea's than we do here at home.That sir is why we are over taxed, it is we sir the people white, black, brown, red, green, blue. Our tax dollars go to bail out greeady car company's bank's and who ever the hell else need's fvcking hand out.So over taxed white man we are all in the shit soup grab a bowl and eat up.



yea and keeping these people in jail then keeping them on welfare . like ive said before this is or used to be a white christain country time to make it that way again . not asking you to agree dont really care if you do .

----------


## Iron_Pig

Your birth right as Christian and what is that, the right to pass judgment on other's NO MAN SHALL PASS JUDGEMENT ON ME, let me guess some Hispanic took your low paying job at BK because he will work and you feel it is beneath you??



> try living here m8 . if i say anything against these people i am a racist . but hell they can say and do as they please . political correctness my arse . political murder of my birth rights of christian values or any white culture left .

----------


## *RAGE*

You want to save tax money drug test people on walfare, you will save 1 billion a week.

----------


## Kratos

I don't think it's lost on Europeans muirlo, in what direction the demographics are changing. I've cited this as a major problem before undermining the economic stability of Europe. And also how the imigrants are draining the socalist goverment of benifits...they shake their fist at it, but what can they do?

For every one person who's frustrated for the direction things are going, you've got a citizen with sympathy (what you'd call a bleeding heart liberal in America). Then you've got the rising Islamic population with voting rights. So, what options are there, rather then spreading hate towards Muslim immigrants? It's going to go the way it's going to go at this point.

----------


## Iron_Pig

Welfear getting votes one Junkie at a time 




> You want to save tax money drug test people on walfare, you will save 1 billion a week.

----------


## Kratos

> You want to save tax money drug test people on walfare, you will save 1 billion a week.


360 billion a year
pft, that won't make a dent at the rate we spend

I have a much more radical vision then that for welfare.

----------


## Iron_Pig

Germany,France,Italy,spain allowed this to happen as it was cheap labour. An now they are paying for it. We did the same thing here in the states i.e you do not pay me enought to do that job. So some guy from a third world country will come here and do it.

----------


## Kratos

> Germany,France,Italy,spain allowed this to happen as it was cheap labour. An now they are paying for it. We did the same thing here in the states i.e you do not pay me enought to do that job. So some guy from a third world country will come here and do it.


it's short sighted, once people get here they become "americanized" and lazy. Once they are all legal only 5 years or so goes by before the immigrants who have been here longer teach them all the tricks.

----------


## spywizard

> it's short sighted, once people get here they become "americanized" and lazy. Once they are all legal only 5 years or so goes by before the immigrants who have been here longer teach them all the tricks.



i for sure agree with that observation..

----------


## Kratos

call me racist or crazy, but I'd rather raise my white kids and see my grandchildren inheriting a latino dominant society than an Islamic one. It's just further away from my own values than I'd like to see the country go in some forms and has shown the potential for what I would call an ugly society.

----------


## Iron_Pig

I will agree, But it is our government that allow's this. New voter's as they see it. 








> it's short sighted, once people get here they become "americanized" and lazy. Once they are all legal only 5 years or so goes by before the immigrants who have been here longer teach them all the tricks.

----------


## Iron_Pig

Your not racist, You see the writing on the wall, The people in the government that allow this. Amnisty for the illeagle's, the ploitico's see this because main stream america is tired of this. Nacy Pelosi is a prime person on this subject. Because her husban is a big employer of Hispanic people.

----------


## BgMc31

> Ummmm.. slaves were bought from blacks that enslaved them, whites did not send over an army to capture and bring them back.. 
> 
> One tribe raiding and enslaving the blacks to be sold to the merchant ships.. 
> 
> history.. the truth be told..


You're history is a bit foggy Spy!!! Your above statement isn't totally accurate and you know it.

----------


## Kratos

> You're history is a bit foggy Spy!!! Your above statement isn't totally accurate and you know it.


Didn't want to go into that as it wasn't really imortant to this thread. But, some were criminals, some slaves were the result of war. Some independent slave merchants did in fact stage raids on unprotected African villages and kidnap and enslave Africans. Most professional slave traders, however, set up bases along the west African coast where they purchased slaves from Africans in exchange for firearms and other goods. Even if Africans did the capturing, the slave traders were taking advantage of their poverty. Demand was the cause of slavery anyway. So....moving on.

----------


## Kratos

R.I.P. Honkey Mother Land

----------


## BgMc31

> Didn't want to go into that as it wasn't really imortant to this thread. But, some were criminals, some slaves were the result of war. Some independent slave merchants did in fact stage raids on unprotected African villages and kidnap and enslave Africans. Most professional slave traders, however, set up bases along the west African coast where they purchased slaves from Africans in exchange for firearms and other goods. Even if Africans did the capturing, the slave traders were taking advantage of their poverty. Demand was the cause of slavery anyway. So....moving on.


We are in total agreement Kratos!! The statement by Spy was a broad statement that implied the slave trade was totally the fault of Africans. He failed to point out the details of it. And we all know the devil's in the details. The slave trade evolved from its inception to when it was finally abolished and that is where the detail lay.

Anyway, you're right, that's not what this thread is about, so I'll drop it. We all know minorities are bad...and the cause of all problems... :Icon Rolleyes: 

Kratos, don't you find it ironic that the same people who complain about minorities always complaining about whites keeping them down are the same people who complain that minorities are keeping them down? It's a vicious, absurd cycle!!!

How do whites in this country (and Europeans) feel about Serbians, some Croatians, Russian, Armenians who are Muslim. They are all white and cannot be differentiated from others of European heritage?

----------


## Flagg

> Wow..i'm shocked. I found another example from that pile of shit called "Britain"
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/world
> 
> 
> Go there and scroll down a bit and click on "Banned from Britain"...
> 
> Jacqui Smith is a ****ing stupid **** and is one of the people helping to destroy the country. Her little speech there is ****ing pathetic "To individuals who abuse our standards and values to undermine our way of life..they are not welcome here". 
> ...



Pile of shit? Hey **** you man, Britain might not be perfect but it's my home and you have no ****ing right to say shit like that. I mean only recently did you say how that "pile of shit Mexico" should be wiped off the map. You seem to have a problem with Israel AND the Middle East, you even complain about your own country. I mean where the **** do YOU WANT TO LIVE? Because according to you, no country is worth living in.

----------


## Kratos

> Kratos, don't you find it ironic that the same people who complain about minorities always complaining about whites keeping them down are the same people who complain that minorities are keeping them down? It's a vicious, absurd cycle!!!


Yeah, it's a victim thing present in the mind of all races including whites. I don't think minorities are keeping me down. If white people represent a small slice of the American pie that's fine with me as long as my rights don't change as a result. The only reason why I said I'd be less afraid of a Latino dominant culture or for that matter African American, is because Islamic dominated counties have a history of a movement towards intollerance. Not to say that would happen in America or Europe, but the possibility it might is present. As long as there is a place for everyone to live in peace, I don't care who the majority is. Europe was a pretty hostile place as far as diversity not to long ago, maybe Islam can adapt too. But if you listen to some of the Muslim members (buffedguy specifically) has stated a country must be non-secular for muslims to be truely free. Well that means the laws of one religion becomes the law, and that's a condition that doesn't allow for equality. Much of this thinking exisits among Muslims that the religion must be universal in a nation and the laws of the nation must be Muslim. That's not cool with me, religious feedom is why this country was created. Islam is used as a method of control and keeping people ignorant in many nations. I'd rather not see that happen here for the sake of future generations. But, I don't see what we can do about it either.

----------


## Flagg

I wouldn't definitely question the validity of that first video that the only population growth in Europe and Britain is due to immigration mostly. 

Let's just say this is going to be the way of things, well then that is down to nothing but Western lazy beliefs. I mean you seem itching for some massive war of "whitey" vs everyone else and call it a revolution.

----------


## Kratos

> How do whites in this country (and Europeans) feel about Serbians, some Croatians, Russian, Armenians who are Muslim. They are all white and cannot be differentiated from others of European heritage?


I'm cool with the religion if that's what people want to practice. And I'm fine with people who practice Islam who are of color. It's the radical forms it often takes on that make me nervous. When education slips people fall on more traditional thinking and Islam is very prone to being bastardized.

----------


## Kratos

> Pile of shit? Hey **** you man, Britain might not be perfect but it's my home and you have no ****ing right to say shit like that. I mean only recently did you say how that "pile of shit Mexico" should be wiped off the map. You seem to have a problem with Israel AND the Middle East, you even complain about your own country. I mean where the **** do YOU WANT TO LIVE? Because according to you, no country is worth living in.


I would classify Muirlo as a Libertarian Anarchist...it's kinda cool we have one on the board. Extreme positions to insight change...what's wrong with that? You never read 1984?

----------


## Flagg

> I would classify Muirlo as a Libertarian Anarchist...it's kinda cool we have one on the board. Extreme positions to insight change...what's wrong with that? You never read 1984?



Because someone knows they are an asshole is some kind of excuse to act like one? I don't think its cool branding other countries as "shit".

----------


## BgMc31

> I'm cool with the religion if that's what people want to practice. And I'm fine with people who practice Islam who are of color. It's the radical forms it often takes on that make me nervous. When education slips people fall on more traditional thinking and Islam is very prone to being bastardized.


What I meant Kratos is would there be such a backlash against this mass influx of immigrants if they weren't from the middle east or Africa?

----------


## Kratos

> Because someone knows they are an asshole is some kind of excuse to act like one? I don't think its cool branding other countries as "shit".


true, people skills 101 may be in order and less unilateral language/more facts wouldn't hurt.

----------


## Kratos

> What I meant Kratos is would there be such a backlash against this mass influx of immigrants if they weren't from the middle east or Africa?


Quite simply, no. But, that's more dependant on willingness of the immigrants to intergrate into the current society. I think in Europe Mulims tend to partition themselves, cause a financial drain, and crime. Also, they retain their culture and values rather then adapt, making for a problem for the current residents should they attain voting majority.

----------


## BgMc31

With that being said Kratos, there in lies the problem. I don't think its as much about Islam but rather its a browning of Europe. Islam is just the scapegoat.

There are many Europeans on this forum and it doesn't seem like they are the one's complaining about this. It seems to be some of the Americans who make a big deal out of this. Am I the only one who thinks the America is great because of our diversity, not in spite of it? And maybe Europe is just following our lead. 

Recently many German cities (and Austria) have been touted as some of the greatest cities to live in and one reason was because of it's diversity and tolerance. So I'm not seeing the problem...

----------


## Kratos

> With that being said Kratos, there in lies the problem. I don't think its as much about Islam but rather its a browning of Europe. Islam is just the scapegoat.


Not at all, what I was saying is it's not the browning, yellowing, or blackening of Europe that matters at all. The question is, will an Islamic majority allow white europeans to enjoy their current way of life and financial security? Does the demographic transformation undermine their core values, economic standing, and freedoms they value? All questions I can't answer without a crystal ball.

And to add to your above point about whites who complain about minorities keeping them down. I think the most racist black people and minorities are the ones who complain the most about racism and black people keeping them down. That's why I gave you a hard time in some of your race threads in the past until I realized you were a smart guy...and because there aren't a lot of outspoken black dudes here, you end up being a lightning rod and are forced to take a position.

But anyway, not sure why Muirlo posted this thread as it really isn't news...I mean there is no new story here. I have no idea still what he expects Americans and Europeans to do about it should they dislike the demographic shift.

----------


## BgMc31

> Not at all, what I was saying is it's not the browning, yellowing, or blackening of Europe that matters at all. The question is, will an Islamic majority allow white europeans to enjoy their current way of life and financial security? Does the demographic transformation undermine their core values, economic standing, and freedoms they value? All questions I can't answer without a crystal ball.
> 
> *I see your point. Islam does tend to portray a much more restrictive atmosphere. It's impossible to determine, you're right. Turkey is a moderate muslim country, though, correct?*
> 
> And to add to your above point about whites who complain about minorities keeping them down. I think the most racist black people and minorities are the ones who complain the most about racism and black people keeping them down. That's why I gave you a hard time in some of your race threads in the past until I realized you were a smart guy...and because there aren't a lot of outspoken black dudes here, you end up being a lightning rod and are forced to take a position.
> 
> *I appreciate that. I realize because I'm one of the only (if not THE only since Carlos left) I'm going to be a lighning rod, but I accept that. Minorities do complain about whites keeping them down alot. But there is a history behind that. Not so for whites doing the same thing. But of course that's my opinion and whole 'nother thread! LOL!! Glad we've gotten on level of civility with our debates Kratos, you're also a very intelligent guy. I appreciate our banter.*
> 
> But anyway, not sure why Muirlo posted this thread as it really isn't news...I mean there is no new story here. I have no idea still what he expects Americans and Europeans to do about it should they dislike the demographic shift.


*I think Muirlo is just angry about the course of world. It's understandable when the percieved balance of power is tipped, I guess.*

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Have Any one of you been over in Eroupe ?



Why? Jealous? And yes I have been thank you, got back from Europe in late March. Now you can finish your question

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Pile of shit? Hey **** you man, Britain might not be perfect but it's my home and you have no ****ing right to say shit like that. I mean only recently did you say how that "pile of shit Mexico" should be wiped off the map. You seem to have a problem with Israel AND the Middle East, you even complain about your own country. I mean where the **** do YOU WANT TO LIVE? Because according to you, no country is worth living in.



You mean "it was my home" right?

----------


## Kratos

"Turkey is a moderate muslim country, though, correct?"

Turkey is unique in that it is a secular country, meaning like the United States there is a seperation of church and state. I spent some time in Turkey this past summer...and I don't see how it doesn't work for Muslims, it seems like a place very accepting of people from all walks of life. You have moderates walking among traditionalists. But, I don't expect it to stay that way...

http://pewresearch.org/pubs/470/can-...vive-in-turkey
http://www.latimes.com/news/printedi...a-news-comment

Some people are very happy with seperation of church and state, many are not...other Muslim nations look at Turkey as a traitor to the Muslim world. You have a clash between Islamic intellectuals and democratic...then you have a large population of common people with only a moderate level of education...mmmmm I think Turkey will stay secular as long as they can maintain positive economic growth...democracy and secularity are in constant threat. The way of life in turkey is amazingly different from America maybe with the exception of Istanbul.

There isn't really room for the American way of life in traditional Islam the way it is practiced in Muslim countries.

Also, Turkey is nearly all Muslim, and if you live there it's a good idea to convert...so religious freedom...not so much. If you're a christian or a jew or whatever else they don't really know what to make of you or why you don't understand that their god is the correct one to worship.

----------


## countrybhoy

> You're history is a bit foggy Spy!!! Your above statement isn't totally accurate and you know it.





your RACIST . i know it you know you it anyone on here not know this .  :Madd:

----------


## *RAGE*

> your RACIST . i know it you know you it anyone on here not know this .


Only white people can be RACIST...that is the law...hahahah

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> Only white people can be RACIST...that is the law...hahahah


hahaha funny.

One can say a white joke and its comedy. Say a black joke and its racism.

----------


## eliteforce

No i don't get tired of being angry about israel because i see it as the central problem for bothy the middle east and europe.america.

That's not my definition of Zionism, if zionism were just that then it would have been no problem; Jews, Christians, and Muslims would live in Palestine under a secular democratic government, the only thing is Arabs would have a majority in the parliament..thats exactly how the arabs wanted to solve the issue in 1947..but the west and the zionist insisted on a "jewish state" which meant the indigenous population had to get out..

it keeps them backwards in several ways, 1st: developing countries like Syria and Egypt are forced to have bloated defense budgets in order to keep up with the richer more developed Israel and all it's western financial backing, resources they could have spent developing their economies, 2nd: it creates a schism and devides the arab/muslim world between 'moderates' and 'extremists' so they wind up in a state of civil war, 3rd: it breaks up the economies and freedom of movement in the near east since the arabs do not want to deal with israel and it's continued oppression, and it creates division between the arabs and iran-which backs the 'extremist' elements which want to fight israel. 4th: when muslim immigrate to europe because their countries are depressed and backwards..it further drains those countries as the people that tend to leave are the most talented-there is an endless 'brain-drain' making the situation even worse.

and when given an opportunity to diffuse the conflict by simply withdrawing to the 1967 border and giving these people a little bit of a break, they refuse and increase the repression and apartheid..




> This wasn't a thread about Israel, it was a video about demographic changes. Don't you ever get tired of being angry about Israel?
> 
> Lets be clear here, Zionism is another word for Jewish Immigration to Palestine. Correct? 
> 
> "continued western/zionist oppression of that region keeps their economies depressed and their culture backwards"
> How? explain this statement...because we are yet to hand over the keys to Israel (not that it isn't unavoidable when we can't afford to defend it anymore) they must have a backwards culture and keep the people of their own countries poor? Afghanistan brought trouble on itself so don't bring that crap up, maybe Iraq is another story.
> 
> You're just itching for another Israel thread, lets just not do that.

----------


## *RAGE*

Grab you gun and go fight for what you believe, words are words, you can talk all day long but at the end of the day you have done nothing....*FIGHT IN WHAT YOU BELIEVE.....OR SHUT THE HELL UP* I have nothing against you eliteforce but this sounds a lot like buffedguy///JMO




> No i don't get tired of being angry about israel because i see it as the central problem for bothy the middle east and europe.america.
> 
> That's not my definition of Zionism, if zionism were just that then it would have been no problem; Jews, Christians, and Muslims would live in Palestine under a secular democratic government, the only thing is Arabs would have a majority in the parliament..thats exactly how the arabs wanted to solve the issue in 1947..but the west and the zionist insisted on a "jewish state" which meant the indigenous population had to get out..
> 
> it keeps them backwards in several ways, 1st: developing countries like Syria and Egypt are forced to have bloated defense budgets in order to keep up with the richer more developed Israel and all it's western financial backing, resources they could have spent developing their economies, 2nd: it creates a schism and devides the arab/muslim world between 'moderates' and 'extremists' so they wind up in a state of civil war, 3rd: it breaks up the economies and freedom of movement in the near east since the arabs do not want to deal with israel and it's continued oppression, and it creates division between the arabs and iran-which backs the 'extremist' elements which want to fight israel. 4th: when muslim immigrate to europe because their countries are depressed and backwards..it further drains those countries as the people that tend to leave are the most talented-there is an endless 'brain-drain' making the situation even worse.
> 
> and when given an opportunity to diffuse the conflict by simply withdrawing to the 1967 border and giving these people a little bit of a break, they refuse and increase the repression and apartheid..

----------


## BgMc31

> your RACIST . i know it you know you it anyone on here not know this .


HAHAHAHA!!!! Tell that to my white grandparents and my white mother in law!!!

----------


## *RAGE*

> HAHAHAHA!!!! Tell that to my white grandparents and my white mother in law!!!


I am not sure you will even see this but WTF, that dont make you any less racist. You can have a white wife and a white child but you still can be a racist, but you are always right so so so sorry ex pro football player....I am wrong, I googled it and it said I was wrong and you are right...

----------


## Kratos

> No i don't get tired of being angry about israel because i see it as the central problem for bothy the middle east and europe.america.
> 
> That's not my definition of Zionism, if zionism were just that then it would have been no problem; Jews, Christians, and Muslims would live in Palestine under a secular democratic government, the only thing is Arabs would have a majority in the parliament..thats exactly how the arabs wanted to solve the issue in 1947....


Oh really? Zionism isn't another word for Jewish immigration...care to define it?
Muslims wanted to live in Palestine under a secular democratic government my ass. And even if that were offered they get to live under the implicit threat of an Arab controlled gvmt and the possibility it doesn't remain secular. The despised Jews were just going to live happily, all they needed was a new Arab dominated centeral gvmt...wow you're so smart, great idea.

How did it work out for Hindu's in Pakistan? In 1965, a law The Enemy Property Act incited the Paksitani Muslim majority and legitimized confiscation of Hindu property. During 1970-71, massacres were perpetrated upon Hindus by the Pakistani army. 25% now there are 2% Hindu who live in fear.

Jews are evil, Muslims are great...I know your point of view...the poor muslims had to give up a slice of desert to some jews so their whole world has to be shit.

Care to comment on the partition of India in 1947...I doubt it...you only care to comment on things where there is a perceived Muslim "injustice."

I doubt you ever even cared to notice that a year earlier in the case of Pakistan, Muslims were responsible for demanding partition. As part of the partition unleashing a civil war, driving millions of people from their homes, destroying the vision of a non-sectarian united India, and creating a new nationality based on religion. Isn't that what you say the Jews did? Oh wait it's Muslims so it's all good right?

How about unlike Israel Pakistan has no Muslim connection...not like Israel with a national existence for 1,500 years predating Islam.


Estimates of the number of Hindu civilians killed as a result of the events around the separation of East Pakistan and its achievement of independence as Bangladesh are between 2 and 3 million. Millions of Hindu women were raped.

The number of killed in the wars and immense dislocation of populations dwarfs the Israeli-Arab conflict. But, you don't want to talk about that conflict do you. Which is why no promise of peace is perceived as equally beneficial to Muslims as they are the aggrieved party and are entitled to everything.

When it comes to the 1948 partition in Palestine Muslims rejected it totally and any possibility of living in peace alongside a tiny Jewish state. Instead they aided in the invasion of the country by the regular armies of six Arab states sending their homeland into war and ending as defeated refugees. Had they accepted it, Palestinian Arabs would today be enjoying the rights of their own independent homeland without the bloodshed of the last sixty years a minority of them would be citizens of a moretolerant Israel, free from threat of warfare and terrorism. 

but but the west helps the jews...the west loves the jews...what about the Muslims we're brown, that's why you hate us becuase the Jews have political power and white skin. Ummm, what about the fact that they're grossly outnumbered and the Muslim countries have proven time and again their intention to blow Israel up? Who needs the help? Stop trying to blow the place up and we won't need to help them. Agree to peace with the Jews.

----------


## Kratos

> it keeps them backwards in several ways, 1st: developing countries like Syria and Egypt are forced to have bloated defense budgets in order to keep up with the richer more developed Israel and all it's western financial backing, resources they could have spent developing their economies..


Hey re-re, you didn't notice over a third of Egypt's military budget comes from the USA. Not to mention we give them like 2 billion in aid in exchange for not developing nuclear weapons, when their whole military budget out of Egyption tax payer pockets is only like 2.5 billion.

God hates you, kill yourself.

----------


## Kratos

> you have done nothing....*.....SHUT THE HELL UP*


Yeah, I think you should do that.

----------


## amcon

> Ummmm.. slaves were bought from blacks that enslaved them, whites did not send over an army to capture and bring them back.. 
> 
> One tribe raiding and enslaving the blacks to be sold to the merchant ships.. 
> 
> history.. the truth be told..


good post... let the truth be told not hid behind pc crap

----------


## Kratos

> your RACIST . i know it you know you it anyone on here not know this .


I don't think that was called for.

----------


## amcon

> hahaha funny.
> 
> One can say a white joke and its comedy. Say a black joke and its racism.


ummm does this mean we can t say black jokes? even if they are funny? well, im going to go watch "BET tv" and read "ebony mag". imagine if we had whitey tv or ivory mag ... i dont like the double standards... so screw them all say the joke white or black 


it should be a good thread

----------


## BgMc31

> good post... let the truth be told not hid behind pc crap


Like Kratos already posted, that's not what this thread is about. But if you insist upon posting this crap, do you seriously believe that no Africans were kidnapped by Europeans and sold into slavery? Too much evidence shows otherwise!!!

----------


## Kratos

> \ 2nd: it creates a schism and devides the arab/muslim world between 'moderates' and 'extremists' so they wind up in a state of civil war, 
> 
> 3rd: it breaks up the economies and freedom of movement in the near east since the arabs do not want to deal with israel and it's continued oppression, and it creates division between the arabs and iran-which backs the 'extremist' elements which want to fight israel. 
> 4th: when muslim immigrate to europe because their countries are depressed and backwards..it further drains those countries as the people that tend to leave are the most talented-there is an endless 'brain-drain' making the situation even worse.
> 
> and when given an opportunity to diffuse the conflict by simply withdrawing to the 1967 border and giving these people a little bit of a break, they refuse and increase the repression and apartheid..


2. Anger is a personal problem.

3. Anger and the radicalism that results still a personal problem. Have no clue what you're talking about freedom of movement and broken economies...again God hates you kill yourself.

4. If smart people want to leave a shithole country because it's fvcked, we should blame Israel...God hates you kill yourslef.

----------


## BgMc31

> ummm does this mean we can t say black jokes? even if they are funny? well, im going to go watch "BET tv" and read "ebony mag". imagine if we had whitey tv or ivory mag ... i dont like the double standards... so screw them all say the joke white or black 
> 
> 
> it should be a good thread


Imagine that, considering BET is owned by whites and so is Ebony mag!!! Ignorance is bliss I guess!!!

----------


## Kratos

> ummm does this mean we can t say black jokes? even if they are funny? well, im going to go watch "BET tv" and read "ebony mag". imagine if we had whitey tv or ivory mag ... i dont like the double standards... so screw them all say the joke white or black 
> 
> 
> it should be a good thread


where the heck are you trying to take this? I found spy's comment to have no bearing on what I was talking about, and it confused me...but if you liked it great.

----------


## amcon

> Like Kratos already posted, that's not what this thread is about. But if you insist upon posting this crap, do you seriously believe that no Africans were kidnapped by Europeans and sold into slavery? Too much evidence shows otherwise!!!


just like white skinned people were too... so what should happen now? should we as white people just give the black skinned people compensation or something to make it better?

----------


## amcon

> Imagine that, considering BET is owned by whites and so is Ebony mag!!! Ignorance is bliss I guess!!!


why would you say they are owned by whites - isnt owning a race illegal? where is that proof?

and you under stand the point right ? pls tell me you do

----------


## amcon

> where the heck are you trying to take this? I found spy's comment to have no bearing on what I was talking about, and it confused me...but if you liked it great.


then why did you comment? what was your point?

----------


## BgMc31

> just like white skinned people were too... so what should happen now? should we as white people just give the black skinned people compensation or something to make it better?


What white skinned people were kidnapped and sold into slavery. Indentured servitude is totally different than the African slave trade. Please do some research before speaking on topics you know nothing about. Besides, Kratos cleared up this argument in a very short, terse post on page one. Look it up and read it. Besides, no one was asking for reperations or complaining about slavery. As a matter of fact, that is not what this thread is about so why even take it there? Or maybe you're just a bandwagon jumper trying to stir shit up...

----------


## BgMc31

> why would you say they are owned by whites - isnt owning a race illegal? where is that proof?
> 
> and you under stand the point right ? pls tell me you do


Because BET Tv is owned by Viacom, the same company that owns MTV. Ebony mag is owned by the same company that owns Time magazine. Both companies are headed by whites, not blacks. Neither owns a race but a product. Again, what is your point of this?

----------


## Kratos

> then why did you comment? what was your point?


if you can't figure it out, it's over your head and not my problem to explain

I just can't imagine how this thread could become an excuse to air grievances with black people...and you seem to have issues...save it for another thread. The thing with me and eliteforce goes back a ways that's why I'm being a dick to him. He made it personal by calling me every word for racist in the book, and I find him quite ignorant. Just asking you to stay on topic, black people is not the topic.

----------


## amcon

> What white skinned people were kidnapped and sold into slavery. Indentured servitude is totally different than the African slave trade. Please do some research before speaking on topics you know nothing about. Besides, Kratos cleared up this argument in a very short, terse post on page one. Look it up and read it. Besides, no one was asking for reperations or complaining about slavery. As a matter of fact, that is not what this thread is about so why even take it there? Or maybe you're just a bandwagon jumper trying to stir shit up...


so because it not your ideas or what you have studied it must not be true right? sometimes people go looking for the answer they want and no matter what they see they find what they want... it maybe the truth or not but it is what they are looking for. as for stiring things up not really you just dont like what i found to be truthful. 

look people are allowed their own thoughts and if you were in their shoes maybe you would c i their way///\\\

----------


## amcon

> Because BET Tv is owned by Viacom, the same company that owns MTV. Ebony mag is owned by the same company that owns Time magazine. Both companies are headed by whites, not blacks. Neither owns a race but a product. Again, what is your point of this?


simple the point is that if they (who ever they are) ever came out with the same mag for white people it would be a bad thing, or tv show it would be a bad thing ... why is that ok?

----------


## BgMc31

> so because it not your ideas or what you have studied it must not be true right? sometimes people go looking for the answer they want and no matter what they see they find what they want... it maybe the truth or not but it is what they are looking for. as for stiring things up not really you just dont like what i found to be truthful. 
> 
> look people are allowed their own thoughts and if you were in their shoes maybe you would c i their way///\\\


So are you asking for a history of the AFrican Slave trade? Or are you asking for dissertation of the difference between the African Slave trade and European endentured servitude? I could provide suggested reading on both issues if you are interested... But it seems to me that you have no desire to learn, but rather to expouse more foolish rhetoric.

----------


## Kratos

> so because it not your ideas or what you have studied it must not be true right? sometimes people go looking for the answer they want and no matter what they see they find what they want... it maybe the truth or not but it is what they are looking for. as for stiring things up not really you just dont like what i found to be truthful. 
> 
> look people are allowed their own thoughts and if you were in their shoes maybe you would c i their way///\\\


look man, it's a mute point
who is responsible for drug trade? The cartel or the mexican who runs it across the boder between his ass cheques. Clearly whites were very involved in the slave trade from point of orgin, to a market for the slaves. Does it matter whites exploited poor Africans in need of food, and guns for protection to do the dirty work? I think not.

----------


## BgMc31

> simple the point is that if they (who ever they are) ever came out with the same mag for white people it would be a bad thing, or tv show it would be a bad thing ... why is that ok?


Because it reaches a certain demographic. Latinos have their own mag and channels. Jews have their own mags and channels, etc., etc. The fact remains that there are niche markets to be exploited for monetary gains so appealing to them aren't racist, but rather smart marketing. The Nashville Network is a white channel, right? I don't recall very many minorities on that channel. There are many magazines that cater to a predominantly white audience as well. Nothing racist about, again, smart marketing for monetary gain!!!!

----------


## amcon

> You will be missed....and it all came about without a single shot fired. My god what an extremely effective scheme to destroy a culture and soveriegn nation. They have the "people" believing this garbage "Diversity"..."Don't be racist".."Accept this culture"...they have everyone so afraid to be "racist" that they spend all their time kissing immigrant ass while forgetting their own culture. Face it, America simply no longer has a culture and will follow the same route as Europe.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3X5...layer_embedded





> and...what do you want us to do about it?





> OH MY GOD, WHITE CHRISTIANS BETTER START FVCKING...


here is the direction of the conversation... so who changed it? me? some white dude? or bgmc31? you(kratos)? 

look it is simple imo state what you want, challenge every thing... and above all love God and each other

as for bgmc i love him a well even though i think he dislikes white people... that is ok and i respect that BUT the next person who doesnt like black people he cant have much to say cause he carries the same values just black to white or white to black... get it?

----------


## BgMc31

> here is the direction of the conversation... so who changed it? me? some white dude? or bgmc31? you(kratos)? 
> 
> look it is simple imo state what you want, challenge every thing... and above all love God and each other
> 
> as for bgmc i love him a well even though i think he dislikes white people... that is ok and i respect that BUT the next person who doesnt like black people he cant have much to say cause he carries the same values just black to white or white to black... get it?


You're assumptions my you look like an ass!!! Just because I refute ignorant claims about minorities, I don't like white people? That's absurd!!! My comment about white people better start fvcking is in response to the thread that says whites aren't reproducing in sufficient numbers. So what would be the solution to that...the need to start, correct? Is that show I don't like white people or just pointing out the obvious?

----------


## amcon

> look man, it's a mute point
> who is responsible for drug trade? The cartel or the mexican who runs it across the boder between his ass cheques. Clearly whites were very involved in the slave trade from point of orgin, to a market for the slaves. Does it matter whites exploited poor Africans in need of food, and guns for protection to do the dirty work? I think not.


mute point agreed cause many of the slaves were sold by blacks - so who is worse the black slave traders or the white buyers ? i guess imo it would be the black slave traders cause they placed a value on the head of innocent people... or one could say the white buyers cause they paid the money....

the point i would like to bring up and end for the whole world is where are the people who could be held responsible? who do we arrest for those crimes?

if we cant find them let agree to move on and embrace our past, show pride for how far we came

----------


## Ernst

This thread was about the decline of European (white, christian) cultures due to (non-white, non-christian) immigration... 

What about the American slave trade?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## amcon

> You're assumptions my you look like an ass!!! Just because I refute ignorant claims about minorities, I don't like white people? That's absurd!!! My comment about white people better start fvcking is in response to the thread that says whites aren't reproducing in sufficient numbers. So what would be the solution to that...the need to start, correct? Is that show I don't like white people or just pointing out the obvious?


its you covering your ass for a raciest comment... what if i said back men should stop getting women preg and start taking care of what they have already produced ... it is a numerical fact and cant be disputed - would i be a raciest for pointing that out? or "just pointing out the obvious?"

----------


## BgMc31

> its you covering your ass for a raciest comment... what if i said back men should stop getting women preg and start taking care of what they have already produced ... it is a numerical fact and cant be disputed - would i be a raciest for pointing that out? or "just pointing out the obvious?"


No I'm not covering my ass. There was nothing racist about my comment and you know it. As far as blacks not taking care of their own, I've stated that same thing numerous times, so where is the racism in that comment if it applies to the topic. Look you seem to have a misunderstanding of what is considered racism and what isn't. The truth isn't racist, but skewing to truth in order to further racist ideology is...get it? Keep trying brotha!!! 

Again, what does any of this have to do with this thread?

I'll give you the last word Amcon. I'll bow out gracefully because this thread has nothing to do with the original post.

----------


## NightWolf

> 4th: when muslim immigrate to europe because their countries are depressed and backwards..it further drains those countries *as the people that tend to leave are the most talented-there is* an endless 'brain-drain' making the situation even worse.


This is FALSE, atleast in my country. Infact its the exact opposite.
Take it from someone who lives in Europe.

----------


## Flagg

> You mean "it was my home" right?



Oh that's right, Muslim xenos are taking over. Next week it'll be the NWO.

----------


## Flagg

> mute point agreed cause many of the slaves were sold by blacks - *so who is worse the black slave traders or the white buyers ? i guess imo it would be the black slave traders cause they placed a value on the head of innocent people...* or one could say the white buyers cause they paid the money....
> 
> the point i would like to bring up and end for the whole world is where are the people who could be held responsible? who do we arrest for those crimes?
> 
> if we cant find them let agree to move on and embrace our past, show pride for how far we came


This comment reeks of intollerance. You are actually trying to exonerate guilt from Europeans and trying to say it was all because of Africans. Kratos is right, you clearly have issues as is being shown in your attitude toward BgMc31. I mean do you actually have an opinion on what this thread is about, that apparantly Muslims parents are having 8 kids at a time and slowly taking over the West. Or do you just want to validate white people? At the end of the day, whites and blacks are as bad as each other.

----------


## countrybhoy

> this is false, atleast in my country. Infact its the exact opposite.
> Take it from someone who lives in europe.




i live in europe to m8 . And this place is going to the dogs ireland used to be a beautiful country now its full of these "people "
constantly begging at every cornor complainging about this and that , well guess what you dont like it fvck off i didnt ask you to move here you came here and now want us to change our ways to suit you . Mosques going up every where you look . Its a disgrace .

----------


## *RAGE*

> Yeah, I think you should do that.


That was not very nice, I have taken my meds today so will leave this alone....haha

----------


## Kratos

> This is FALSE, atleast in my country. Infact its the exact opposite.
> Take it from someone who lives in Europe.


There is a thread of truth to it...a lot of doctors do leave and go where they can make money.
They have to pass the Euro or US boards so it's often the smarter ones who can get out.

But honestly, they can keep the docs...for every one of them comes many uneducated drains on society.

I know 4 docs personally that come from the middle east

1. is a brain surgeon...he left Lebanon because of terrorism and said it was becoming increasingly hostile to Christians (and that's what he is). The school he went to no longer does this but at the time, it was US accredited and he could come directly here. He still goes back to visit and sends money home. Great guy, family guy, not the best neuro-surgeon but knows his limitations and doesn't attempt anything outside his skill level.

2. A radiologist, born in Istanbul...not a religious guy, married to a Catholic...phenominal doctor but educated in America. Stayed in America after school, met his wife.

3. A psychiatrist from Syria and educated there, he's a muslim and the crappiest doctor I know (not saying this is the cause of his crappiness). He doesn't practice medicine though, he practices money. See's patients for a max of 5min and slams out scripts. He's been kicked out of the office across the street from his office. Married a Christian in Syria and came to America to get rich. He divorced his wife with 3 children because his father on his death bed told him he wouldn't rest until he was married to one of God's people. He divorced her over the phone from Syria, and took a new 17 year old Muslim girl back with him and at this point he was in his 40's.

4. Another brain surgeon...a muslim and African royalty...genious and amazing guy, very intense. He also came here for part of his education and he is at a teaching hospital...recruits more Africans to come over and become educated...very helpful to training doctors who will practice in their native countries.

So, from my experience it isn't a clear brain drain because of Israel. Also, plenty of uneducates come with them.

----------


## Kratos

> Oh that's right, Muslim xenos are taking over. Next week it'll be the NWO.


It's a scare tactic video but there is truth to a shift in Europe.


"David Coleman, Professor of Demography at Oxford University, said: “The implications are very substantial. Some of the Muslim population, by no means all of them, are the least socially and economically integrated of any in the United Kingdom ... and the one most associated with political dissatisfaction."

"Professor Coleman said that Muslims would naturally reap collective benefits from the increase in population. “In the growth of any population ... [its] voice is regarded as being stronger in terms of formulating policy, not least because we live in a democracy where most people in most religious groups and most racial groups have votes. That necessarily means their opinions have to be taken and attention to be paid to them.” "

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle5621482.ece
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle18***54.ece

“We have a cultural and social apartheid which fun-damentalists thrive off,” he says. 
In other words the cultures somewhat clash, and that's the problem if you like the way British society is and hope for your great grandchildren to enjoy the same lifetyle.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/com...cle3176455.ece

----------


## Flagg

> It's a scare tactic video but there is truth to a shift in Europe.
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle5621482.ece
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle18***54.ece



While The Times isn't the most credible source there is, its written by the same people that print The Sun, The Guardian however did print a similiar story the year before:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008...feed=worldnews

Now I don't know if there was a thread about this here, im certain I read it here, but I read a story about how white people in America could be become a minority group and that by 2050, only 45% of the population would be white with the remaining 55% being of mixed origins and other ethnic groups. If indeed this is going to happen on a world wide scale, it's not that white people are vanishing, it's that races are mixing more and more now.

Prehaps if one day the human gene pool has become so diluted through mixing, that there is only one colour left, then maybe people will get along better?

EDIT: I just read to the end of The Times article and noted it was sourced through a Labour Gov. doco so thats a good enough source for me.

----------


## Flagg

The only problem I do have with prehaps more and more Muslims growing within all other cultures and society is this refusal to adapt. Im not saying all are like this, but a lot seem to have this traditionalist attitude that frankly does not belong in the 21st Century. 

I'm 100% for human development and I would hate to see the human race going slowly backward because a portion of it refuses to look forwards.

----------


## Kratos

As long as Muslims can be integrated like I said before all that really changes is how the churches look. But, if the non integratables continue to be frustrated and reluctant to become a part of the western society, that's the problem. Fundamentalist Islam is a twisted way to live and I'd hate to see the become nothing but a home for a sick cult. Not that I'd be around to see it. So, I really don't care that much.

It's kinda similar to my complaint mexican's live in America for a long time and never bother to learn to speak English. You wanted to come here, be a part of the country...instead all the businesses and gvmt have to provide for their diversity and ignorance for an unwillingness to change...so in the future it may become nessicary to learn Spanish in America, and it might become a fully bi-lingual country. Then you'll have the dumb-fvcks who speak either spanish or english and the educated in the middle needing to speak both to deal with the public.

----------


## Kratos

> The only problem I do have with prehaps more and more Muslims growing within all other cultures and society is this refusal to adapt. Im not saying all are like this, but a lot seem to have this traditionalist attitude that frankly does not belong in the 21st Century. 
> 
> I'm 100% for human development and I would hate to see the human race going slowly backward because a portion of it refuses to look forwards.


Right, and that's all I'm saying, if they come and as a result bring society backwards...that's the problem. Not that they come and bring diversity. But I would mos def say in Muslim countries the public is less educated, more traditional, more brain washable, and not moving forward or willing too anytime soon. In fact the most idiotic continuously pull the popluation into a downward spiral in these countries...the country starts moving forward, then the Muslim right wing gets all ticked off and militant and wanting to go back to traditional values and brings everyone backwards with them.

If they come to be a part of a developed country and become a productive member of society no problem.

----------


## NightWolf

> There is a thread of truth to it...a lot of doctors do leave and go where they can make money.
> They have to pass the Euro or US boards so it's often the smarter ones who can get out.


Thats why i said "in my country" because im not sure how
it is in the US or the rest of europe. Sure we have a couple
of iranien dentists or some doctor but lets not compare them
to the majority which is atleast 85% of the muslim immigrants,
who lives of welfare (we have got the worlds most generous
welfare system) and scams the goverment (especially iraqis do this)

Based on this i would say his statement was false, because
the way he was telling it, was like ONLY the smart ones left.

Day by day the swedish people are growing very tired of
this. On election days and by peoples extremely changed
view about immigration issues you can clearly see this.

Oh and passing the Euro boards are no problem, they hire
someone called "kajachi" which means "transporter" and
they (the kajachis) smuggle them into the borders.

----------


## Kratos

> Thats why i said "in my country" because im not sure how
> it is in the US or the rest of europe. Sure we have a couple
> of iranien dentists or some doctor but lets not compare them
> to the majority which is atleast 85% of the muslim immigrants,
> who lives of welfare (we have got the worlds most generous
> welfare system) and scams the goverment (especially iraqis do this)
> 
> Based on this i would say his statement was false, because
> the way he was telling it, was like ONLY the smart ones left.
> ...


yup, it was a bullshit statement. I know plenty of Russian and Asian docs too that make a better living here.

Sorry for compensating our professionals...clearly we do it to hurt muslims  :Aajack:  :Aajack:

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Oh that's right, Muslim xenos are taking over. Next week it'll be the NWO.



Hey, your country is the one allowing Sharia law courts to rule over the Muslim population. Its not gonna stop there, I will apologise to you Sir for calling your country "a pile of shit", I should have rather said it is turning into one (agree?). Its no secret that Europe with the UK in the lead is a breeding ground for the Elite's plans of a one world government and banking system.

Don't feel bad, your country is not alone but is definately the front runner for sure.

----------


## Flagg

> Hey, your country is the one allowing Sharia law courts to rule over the Muslim population. Its not gonna stop there, I will apologise to you Sir for calling your country "a pile of shit", I should have rather said it is turning into one (agree?). Its no secret that Europe with the UK in the lead is a breeding ground for the Elite's plans of a one world government and banking system.
> 
> Don't feel bad, your country is not alone but is definately the front runner for sure.



I appreciate this post and I know what you are saying. Im not happy about certain relaxed Sharia laws being passed either. I mean it was done without even letting the public know. I can see this country turning to shit but it isn't just immigration (though that is a large problem) but things like youth crime is a huge problem here as well. I could definitely see myself leaving for other pastures once im finally done with school because the system here is failing but like you guys we just have a two party system dominating (Conservatives and Labour, Pepsi and Cola) and I just cant see what else anyone can do anymore. 

To be honest I am glad issues like this and climate change are being discussed, because while we might not be here in 50 years time our kids and grandkids will and it's really not on leaving them predicaments, like mentioned, to deal with. It's the same as these corrupt governments leaving a poison pill for the next administration to swallow and inherit and it's simply not on because the next administration just does the same thing and we've no right to call them out on that when the majority of the populations mentality to a problem in 50 years time is "I wont be here".

----------


## Panzerfaust

> I appreciate this post and I know what you are saying. Im not happy about certain relaxed Sharia laws being passed either. I mean it was done without even letting the public know. I can see this country turning to shit but it isn't just immigration (though that is a large problem) *but things like youth crime is a huge problem here as well*. I could definitely see myself leaving for other pastures once im finally done with school because the system here is failing but like you guys we just have a two party system dominating (Conservatives and Labour, Pepsi and Cola) and I just cant see what else anyone can do anymore. 
> 
> To be honest I am glad issues like this and climate change are being discussed, because while we might not be here in 50 years time our kids and grandkids will and it's really not on leaving them predicaments, like mentioned, to deal with. It's the same as these corrupt governments leaving a poison pill for the next administration to swallow and inherit and it's simply not on because the next administration just does the same thing and we've no right to call them out on that when the majority of the populations mentality to a problem in 50 years time is "I wont be here".




I have heard that shit is out of control, to the point they are called "feral teens".

----------


## amcon

> This is FALSE, atleast in my country. Infact its the exact opposite.
> Take it from someone who lives in Europe.


whats up night [email protected]@!!!! love that girl... tell her i said hello

 :Welcome:

----------


## amcon

> This comment reeks of intollerance. You are actually trying to exonerate guilt from Europeans and trying to say it was all because of Africans. Kratos is right, you clearly have issues as is being shown in your attitude toward BgMc31. I mean do you actually have an opinion on what this thread is about, that apparantly Muslims parents are having 8 kids at a time and slowly taking over the West. Or do you just want to validate white people? At the end of the day, whites and blacks are as bad as each other.


are you saying i cant have my op? what am i intollerent of? validate whites or just not giving in to the *few* black people blaming white people for where they are in life?

----------


## NightWolf

> whats up night [email protected]@!!!! love that girl... tell her i said hello


Hey Amcon,
Good to see you man. I will be sure to say hi  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Kratos

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I can't think of any country where there is an Islamic majority, or a country with even a significant percentage of Muslims with equality among social and religious diversity, and/or political stability. Is there a precident for Muslim tollerance? Can they live with anyone else.
It seems like anywhere you have Islam amongst the peaceful followers you always have a percentage of activisim and eventually conflict.
Do Islam and democracy always end up at odds? Don't Muslims prefer or desire an authoritarian government? Having the religion forced on them by law, it seems to be how they like to live, with an extreme desire to convert non-muslims or non-relgious. People who don't except this homogenious society...it always seems to go the same way, from conflict to riots to war.
Please disprove this post, I'm not meaning to make it in ignorance. But, if you can't, I don't think it's racist or bigoted for Europe to be concerned for their way of life.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Uh oh...the Jews and ass kissers are at it again (its not like they ever stop but)


http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/05/08/f...ial/index.html


I wonder how long before people will be doing prison time in the US for simply denying the Jews pity party and constant bombardment of Holocaust brainwashing? You either agree with them or suffer...  :LOL:

----------


## Ernst

Remember that in Europe people _have_ been imprisoned and punished for speaking their mind about muslims and/or the holocaust. 

Remember how Bridget Bardot said something about how muslims were "destroying the country" and faced jail time and fines for "inciting hatred"? She eventually was fined ~$25,000 and given a two month sentence (which was suspended-- she's ancient now).

----------


## Kratos

> Uh oh...the Jews and ass kissers are at it again (its not like they ever stop but)
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/05/08/f...ial/index.html
> 
> 
> I wonder how long before people will be doing prison time in the US for simply denying the Jews pity party and constant bombardment of Holocaust brainwashing? You either agree with them or suffer...


There are only a few reasons I can think of why someone might even take the time to deny the holococust.

1. Probably the most common reason...they don't like Jews, and they get some sick satisfation out of getting a painful reaction.

2. They may be of German heritage, and minimize hisorical blemishes out of national pride.

3. They don't like Jewish politics for example Israel, and want to take support away from a cause.

I doubt anyone is really looking at the historical facts and comming to the conclusion it didn't happen. And common denial is more likely drawing attention to it and reinforcing the Jewish cause anyway. It's my opinion that it happened, it was a horrible event, but because it happened in Europe Jews are able to get a bigger peice of spotlight then a lot of other suffering in the world. A lot of suffering goes on that doesn't get the same attention, but taking the time to deny it happend is just stupid, but also someone's free choice to do so.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> There are only a few reasons I can think of why someone might even take the time to deny the holococust.
> 
> 1. Probably the most common reason...they don't like Jews, and they get some sick satisfation out of getting a painful reaction.
> 
> 2. They may be of German heritage, and minimize hisorical blemishes out of national pride.
> 
> 3. They don't like Jewish politics for example Israel, and want to take support away from a cause.
> 
> I doubt anyone is really looking at the historical facts and comming to the conclusion it didn't happen. And common denial is more likely drawing attention to it and reinforcing the Jewish cause anyway. It's my opinion that it happened, it was a horrible event, but because it happened in Europe Jews are able to get a bigger peice of spotlight then a lot of other suffering in the world. A lot of suffering goes on that doesn't get the same attention, but taking the time to deny it happend is just stupid, but also someone's free choice to do so.




No, its more like people who have read history and history shows that the Jews inflitrate and destroy countries. Everywhere they go, they cause misery and violence but hide behind "we are gods people" as an excuse that they can do no wrong.

It's really no secret that the Jews had infiltrated and taken over most of Germany pre WWI (Gov't and Financial systems). Most business and banks were Jewish and not German. 

This Holocaust denial is a denial of the Jewish claims of what happened, many of their outlandish claims have been proven false, such as gas chambers in certain concentration camps. How many "Jews" were killed etc.

The bottom line is, it was all sick as **** and lots of people died, and they were'nt all Jews either but the ****ers have the whole world thinking they were the only ones who suffered. That's what pisses me off. 

You would think the Jews were the only people ever mass murdered the way they brainwash everyone from early school years. There are Africans getting butchered as I type this, what about them? Are they not important? Do they not deserve the right to live?

It's pathetic people comfort the Jews with all the Holocaust bullshit yet don't even bat an eye at the genocide that is going in in Rwhanda etc.

The US gov't goes after Saddam for "gassing the Kurds" back in the
80's....but does nothing about the genocide in Africa that is going RIGHT NOW! wtf? 

Do you not see the irony?

It's blatant "We kiss Jewish ass and who cares about the black savages in Africa" mentality.

----------


## amcon

> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I can't think of any country where there is an Islamic majority, or a country with even a significant percentage of Muslims with equality among social and religious diversity, and/or political stability. Is there a precident for Muslim tollerance? Can they live with anyone else.
> It seems like anywhere you have Islam amongst the peaceful followers you always have a percentage of activisim and eventually conflict.
> Do Islam and democracy always end up at odds? Don't Muslims prefer or desire an authoritarian government? Having the religion forced on them by law, it seems to be how they like to live, with an extreme desire to convert non-muslims or non-relgious. People who don't except this homogenious society...it always seems to go the same way, from conflict to riots to war.
> Please disprove this post, I'm not meaning to make it in ignorance. But, if you can't, I don't think it's racist or bigoted for Europe to be concerned for their way of life.



well said

----------


## Panzerfaust

Oh how this is so very true




> The essence of propaganda consists in winning people over to an idea so sincerely, so vitally, that in the end they succumb to it utterly and can never again escape from it.
> 
> Dr. Joseph Goebbels

----------


## Kratos

I think you go too far muirlo
who knows to what extent Jews were taking over, they were a small % of the population in Germany.
You can't trust the anti-semetic climate in Europe of the early 1900's to report on it.
It's overplayed...way overplayed, and lets just leave it at that.
but part of the propaganda has roots in American and European national pride for our participation in WWII.

----------


## Kratos

The death toll for the holocoust was most likely closer to 15 million non-combat people. With 6 million being Jews. Jews were the most intensely targeted victims, but by no means the only victim. It was a lage percentage of their total worldwide population though.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> The death toll for the holocoust was most likely closer to 15 million non-combat people. With 6 million being Jews. Jews were the most intensely targeted victims, but by no means the only victim. It was a lage percentage of their total worldwide population though.



No, they were all Jews that were murdered. Saying only 6 million were Jews is antisemetic.  :LOL:

----------


## Kratos

> No, they were all Jews that were murdered. Saying only 6 million were Jews is antisemetic.


I think Jews would agree on that number. There weren't even 15 mil jews in Europe to be killed.

A country of 62 million being taken over by less than 600k jews is a stretch I think.

And, if your race of whatever you are was reduced in number by 1/3 quite a bit less then 100 years in the past you'd find it significant.

There is however a distortion to only include the Jews.

----------

